# 4 yr old Male Maltese Richmond County Animal Control- Augusta, GA



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi gang!

Augusta Animal Rescue friends has a 4 yr old Male Maltese that is available for adoption. He is located right now at the Richmond County Animal Control in Augusta, GA. He is a "SPECIAL NEEDS" dog. Meaning he has really bad teeth. So who ever adopts him will have to agree to have his teeth cleaned and he possibly will need some removed. 

He is so cute! He has been shaved down and he is approximately 5-7 lbs. Cute as a button! and very vocal!

http://aarf.net/


----------

